# Super vel ammo ???



## zorro (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi , can someone some background on the Super Vel ammo company ??
Below are two pictures of vintage Super Vel ammo boxes , how old are they ??
how did they shoot ?? stopping power ??
please post, zorro tumbleweed


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Google is your friend.....

www.backwoodshome.com/articles2/ayoob93.html


----------



## zorro (Apr 15, 2009)

hi tekhead1219, I'll check , roght kow all I know is they made high speed JSP & JHP ammo, many thanks zorro:smt033


----------



## zorro (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi guys , here is a picture of a box of Super Vel bullets , 125 gr hollow points ,

zorro:smt023


----------



## 2rott (Apr 15, 2007)

Back in the late 60's I occasionally carried 38spl super vels. I think they were about a 110 gr. bullet. Even though I wasn't supposed to carry other than the 158gr round nose issued round, I felt I needed a superior round for my protection & others. 
When fired at the range, they seemed much more powerful than the 158gr round nose. This info is to the best of my recollection.
Come to think of it, they may have been as light as 90grn.


----------

